# Danish brew



## Damm Rasmussen (Sep 26, 2011)

This is not the first pot i make, have made some 10 useless attembts so far. Alot of really hard waxes, one with ordinary turpentine which really smelled bad. My newest pot seems to be really good, nearly have the consistency of a paste wax.

While cooling










Cooled, and hardened to a workable substans










Recipe is

25g carnauba
5g bees wax
30g coconut oil
40ml citrus thinner from auro thinners

Cooking up another one at the moment:

25g carnauba
10g bees wax
25g coconut oil
40ml d-limonene


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

Nice attempts. :thumb:

As i have been doing a few experimentations myself i thought id give you some advice with things i have found.

Although coconut oil is a very good ingredient you may find your current waxes struggling to cure as it evaporates very slowly.

Turpentine is a very useful ingredient and although the smell is non nose friendly there are other fragrances that mask the smell.

Good luck with the future brewing. :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Good advice from Kendo.

The Danish wax should smell nice with the limonene in


----------



## Damm Rasmussen (Sep 26, 2011)

*Evaporation*

Yeah it does take abit of time to cure, even at room temperature. When i find another container to use i will try with more D-limonene and and less coconut oil. It does smell ok with the D-limonene also when applied. unfortunately i dont have a car, so have to wait with results, til i can try it on friends cars .-)


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking good :thumb: & not a bad recipe mix.


....if it were me...just saying... I'd reduce the coconut oil & increase the d-limonene...

Turps will help as you need the wax to cure, and Kendo is correct, there are other masking oil/solvents. Not saying you should try as thats what making a homebrew is all about > the 'self-discovery' but I at one point used an Iso Amyacetate to bypass the stronger solvents, in real life, that's peardrop oil :lol:

The research starts here > Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Damm Rasmussen (Sep 26, 2011)

Trying a recipe now with 65ml d-limonene and 35g carnauba, just for fun... after this i will try to reduce coconut and increase the amount of d-limonene.

Sent from my Samsung Xcover using Tapatalk


----------



## Damm Rasmussen (Sep 26, 2011)

And that pear thing sounds interesting

Sent from my Samsung Xcover using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking nice so far and looking forward to an update when you get to try the new mixes from the advises.

Like we say in danish. Held og lykke 

I will gladly come by with a test car some time if you need one


----------



## Deasha (Jan 12, 2013)

Still going with the homebrewing?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

interesting mate


----------



## manu92 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello, Wehre do you buy the canauba wax?

Manuel


----------

